# Ammo Anyone



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

I have a box in 300 wsm and 30-06, I don’t need. Will trade for about anything. Could use some 243 or whatever.



















Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

06 is gone


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

If I weren’t going out of town this weekend, I’d come pick the 300box up. If you still got it in a couple weeks, I’ll take it


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

hyco said:


> If I weren’t going out of town this weekend, I’d come pick the 300box up. If you still got it in a couple weeks, I’ll take it


If you want it, I will hold onto it. I’m going to be over in Pace (church wildlife drawing) Saturday, if you want me to pass it along to anyone.


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## hyco (Oct 24, 2008)

Outside9 said:


> If you want it, I will hold onto it. I’m going to be over in Pace (church wildlife drawing) Saturday, if you want me to pass it along to anyone.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


Just know seeing this. Espo or JohnB or I’ll be up your way Sunday morning. Just let me know what you want for them


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

hyco said:


> Just let me know what you want for them


I never thought that far ahead, just give me whatever you want. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I had 2 boxes of shells for a caliber I no longer own. Mentioned I had them at the mullet hole. Guy came by and got them. Didn't offer me a dime.


----------



## Outside9 (Apr 30, 2008)

billyb said:


> I had 2 boxes of shells for a caliber I no longer own. Mentioned I had them at the mullet hole. Guy came by and got them. Didn't offer me a dime.


Hmm


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

billyb said:


> I had 2 boxes of shells for a caliber I no longer own. Mentioned I had them at the mullet hole. Guy came by and got them. Didn't offer me a dime.


Next time that jerk is at the Mullet Hole show his hull a caliber you still have. I might be kidding. Hate it when your trying to help someone out and the act like that.


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

I guess I have a giving heart. The other day a neighbor around the block ran out of gas in front of my house. Knocked on my door for help. I gave him my 3 gallon gas can and he put it in his car. He thanked me and jumped in his car and took off. He must have been in a hurry.

No telling how many mullet I have given away. Over the years I have only had 3 people buy me a bag of chum. Most act like they are in a hurry because they are afraid that I may ask for something. If things get as bad as predicted in the coming months I will keep my fish and can, smoke and salt them. Have to buy a pressure cooker and a vacuum seal.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

billyb said:


> I guess I have a giving heart. The other day a neighbor around the block ran out of gas in front of my house. Knocked on my door for help. I gave him my 3 gallon gas can and he put it in his car. He thanked me and jumped in his car and took off. He must have been in a hurry.
> 
> No telling how many mullet I have given away. Over the years I have only had 3 people buy me a bag of chum. Most act like they are in a hurry because they are afraid that I may ask for something. If things get as bad as predicted in the coming months I will keep my fish and can, smoke and salt them. Have to buy a pressure cooker and a vacuum seal.


Good people are in short supply these days


----------



## billyb (Aug 22, 2012)

Me and JB were talking about the cost of going to the mullet hole. Gas for the truck, gas for the motor and chum runs at least $30. Mullet sells for at least $2lb and I usually have 50 pounds which equals $100. 
I try to give to my clients. Had a black family that wanted some the other day. A young man was out in the yard. He smarted off that he wanted red snapper or grouper. I told him the local market sells that for around $25lb. I told him his mother is getting at least $100 worth of fish and if he didn't act more appreciative it would be the last time she gets any. She shut him up quick.


----------



## jwilson1978 (Mar 23, 2021)

billyb said:


> Me and JB were talking about the cost of going to the mullet hole. Gas for the truck, gas for the motor and chum runs at least $30. Mullet sells for at least $2lb and I usually have 50 pounds which equals $100.
> I try to give to my clients. Had a black family that wanted some the other day. A young man was out in the yard. He smarted off that he wanted red snapper or grouper. I told him the local market sells that for around $25lb. I told him his mother is getting at least $100 worth of fish and if he didn't act more appreciative it would be the last time she gets any. She shut him up quick.


Well I thank you for posting these reports up. I have never ate them or caught mullet on hook and line just in cast nets for bait. But since I've been seeing your post looks like alot of fun and want to try catching and eating them. Thank you for the education!


----------

